
IOS7 bug allows anyone to disable Find My iPhone and bypass Activation Lock - uladzislau
http://9to5mac.com/2014/04/03/ios-7-bug-allows-anyone-to-disable-find-my-iphone-and-bypass-activation-lock-without-a-password/
======
mariahm
Looks serious but if not password enabled. but if password enabled, shouldn't
that stop it happening?

By the way, it looks mdm server can disable activation lock, anyone knows
detail?

